# Any soccer fans?



## HKphooey (Jun 8, 2006)

Any soccer fans on MT? You getting psyched for the Cup matches?

Who do you think will be strong and which country will win the Cup?

Most of my family is from Germany, including my wife, so I usually cheer on Germany (but own a USA team shirt ) My cousins said it is already nuts in the local bars over in Germany.

Cool clip I found on the web...


Ronaldinho...the very best of
http://www.youtube.com/w/Ronaldinho...the-very-best-of?v=4VPdFKmNkOY


----------



## Jenna (Jun 8, 2006)

Yes HKPhoo  I am here little me all HUGELY stocked up in the freezer with the Ben&Jerrys and tasty treats and plenty of spoons to go round all my mates and so if any good good people are in the neighbourhood well you are all welcome at mine!!! And I know there are plenty of others here on MT from blighty here who are as enthuiastic and raring to go as me... but they are just shy or sleeping or out sparring this evening methinks LOL 

oh and naturally this is Englands year!! Woohoo and this wil be the best thing we have had here for a long time ha! But I will be supporting the US also having made so very many friends way over there and you guys have actually got a pretty SWEET team and your keeper is a big thing over here too so good luck to us all and especially you guys drawn in THAT group oooh tricky one from the get go with ITALY yummy... and our first match is Saturday and Monday for the US I think so yeah good luck to us all... but England to lift the title naturally LOL 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Henderson (Jun 8, 2006)

Sorry, but no.  I guess I'm the typical American.  I find soccer (football to the rest of the world) to be one of the most boring games on the planet.


----------



## MartialIntent (Jun 9, 2006)

Yep I'll be there! Though as usual having no one to support I'm just gonna be enjoying the matches - best way! Oh and Jenna, ya know what you English are like when yous win anything - the rest of us just *never* hear the end of it hehe so spare a thought if yous do! Actually on a different note, one thing yous _have _done well is the Embrace WC song - not quite as instant a hit as Three Lions but I'll admit it's really grown on me! In any case I'd say it's gonna be a good coupla weeks starting tonight!

Respects!


----------



## Kensai (Jun 9, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Sorry, but no. I guess I'm the typical American. I find soccer (football to the rest of the world) to be one of the most boring games on the planet.


 
I'm English, and I'd agree with you.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 9, 2006)

Final

Germany 4 
Costa Rica 2

Deutschland über alles!


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 9, 2006)

My wife is European, so I have to watch it LOL. She watches Hockey with me, so I guess I have to watch what she wants sometimes


----------



## Kensai (Jun 9, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> My wife is European, so I have to watch it LOL. She watches Hockey with me, so I guess I have to watch what she wants sometimes



LMAO, yeah ain't that the truth. Ya give a lil, ya take a lil... Into every relationship a little hardship must fall, in your case mate, soccer.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah at least you are not gettting dragged along to shop for shoes or purses.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 9, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Yeah at least you are not gettting dragged along to shop for shoes or purses.



who says I am not? LOL


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 9, 2006)

Soccer..gotta love it


----------



## Jenna (Jun 9, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Final
> 
> Germany 4
> Costa Rica 2
> ...


Well since I promised ya my Sk8r friend ok then .. well done Germany!!

and..

*Ecuador 2*
*Poland 0*

And where bouts is Ecuador anyways?? ha! Nah, Ecuador deserved it absolutely and some very good play and based on this Poland are NOT going to do so well AGAIN this time - what happened to Poland they used to be such a great side. Good game good game 

.... ooooh England are up against Paraguay 2moro.. bring it on! and Howay the Lads!!

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Jenna (Jun 10, 2006)

Woohoo!!!! 

*England 1 *
*Paraguay 0*

Not such a fantastic performance by the lads and we won off an OG pffft but who cares.. Read it and weep!! 

And for anyone stateside who might be interested in a little footie.. um soccer .. research here is a pretty good US site actually with good info from an American perspective even going so far as to call the goalie the "goaltender" ha! I love that

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/soccer/specials/world_cup/2006/

I am aware there is not such a great interest in the game over there fair enough but I mean COME ON GUYS.. the US is up on Monday and *where has all the US national pride and team spirit gone??* and was there ever such a thing I wonder after seeing much infighting and even on threads in the study here on MT which suggests there is no reality to inclusive US national pride over there which saddens me as there is such a great atmosphere here because of our guys in the world cup I do not want to rant or make a point about anything at all and I will just say I for one will be with the US guys when they go up against the Czechs this Monday and even moreso for their tough tough match against the football giants of Italy L8r on in the week

Good luck anyway 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 10, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> the US is up on Monday and *where has all the US national pride and team spirit gone??*



If most Americans actually cared about mens soccer, there might be some national pride LOL. Its never caught on like in the rest of the world.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 10, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> If most Americans actually cared about mens soccer, there might be some national pride LOL. Its never caught on like in the rest of the world.


 
Hey MrH  and so womens soccer is bigger than the game played by the guys correct? I would still say that regardless of that the US national team is out in Germany to do their thing for the country .. and as very much underdogs .. which is NOT typical of the US in most sports.. and I just think it a pity that the team is out there battling away because I am always impressed and amazed by the HEART of the US football team no matter how big or clever a team they are up against they always give it 101% but yes a pity that there is not more support for their valiant efforts and I know there will be a grand entourage of fans but I mean back home in your place ON A NATIONAL LEVEL.. I mean even Lance Armstrong had a HUGE following I remember last year when I got out there to France for the Tour and the US media went absolutely CRAZY over him but not the same I suspect for the football /soccer team. Oh well as I say I am glad to lend my cheers to the US team come Monday.

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Kensai (Jun 10, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> If most Americans actually cared about mens soccer, there might be some national pride LOL. Its never caught on like in the rest of the world.



Thank God the US is the last bastion of resistance to soccer/football/cissyball.


----------



## MartialIntent (Jun 11, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Woohoo!!!!
> 
> *England 1 *
> *Paraguay 0*
> ...


Be honest with yerself J, that was pure luck! 

Respects!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 11, 2006)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> Be honest with yerself J, that was pure luck!
> 
> Respects!


Lol! 

A win is a win.  ANd as long as the luck does not run out, you are all set.  I still cannot believe Poland lost.


----------



## crushing (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow, France looked really good in their win against the Brazil team today.

Jenna, sorry about Englands exit.  Portugal's goalkeeper read excellently the PKs.


----------



## jonah2 (Jul 3, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> Wow, France looked really good in their win against the Brazil team today.
> 
> Jenna, sorry about Englands exit. Portugal's goalkeeper read excellently the PKs.


 
Don't want to take anything away from their keeper - but those penalties were poor at best

jonah


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 3, 2006)

Germany/Italy game should be great.


----------

